# I finally found a way to share my music!



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

Bait and Switch

As any young girl who has fallen in love 
with a fictional character seen in a movie,
and settled for setting up altars to actors
I wanted what you were pretending to be.

I hung your poster in my memory,
a costumed icon, crowned and winged,
with curls and sunlight glistening,
your tender smile a promise of a God-like sensitivity.

It isn't exactly a lie 
when you're paid to read the lines.
You get what you want and you give what they say,
You'll be what they want you to be for today.

I guess every phony is forced to deceive 
or be treated like what he is trying to hide,
still, if you can seem to be patient and kind, 
what keeps you from being that way all the time?

As any naive little fool from a small town 
who trusts until trust has been broken and shattered,
I thought that you loved me until I knew better. 
I thought you were real and I thought that you mattered.


----------



## de l'eau salée (Nov 10, 2008)

Are all those self-written?


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

Yes, they all wrote themselves! lol 

Actually, I wrote all of these songs, Selvagem.


----------



## de l'eau salée (Nov 10, 2008)

snail said:


> Yes, they all wrote themselves! lol
> 
> Actually, I wrote all of these songs, Selvagem.


lmao

They're really good, though. You seem to have a talent for poetry as well. 
I'd like to know, what _aren't_ you talented in?


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

Selvagem said:


> lmao
> 
> They're really good, though. You seem to have a talent for poetry as well.
> I'd like to know, what _aren't_ you talented in?



Thanks. I'm not talented in math, history, geography, science, anything technical, anything mechanical, anything that has to do with memorizing a lot of concrete details (especially numbers and proper nouns), and I'm terrible at all team sports.


----------



## lunniey (Oct 19, 2008)

I really love your lyrics..
I really did..
one of the things that can make me like a specific songs is the lyrics. How much can I relate to the lyrics..

I like that bait and switch lyrics too..
why don't you upload the mp3's either.. ^^


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

I did post Bait and Switch, on the second page, lunniey. Thanks for all of your encouragement. I will be working on recording some new songs soon because of your positive reaction.


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

Here is a song from before I had my backpacker guitar. I was borrowing a friend's guitar. I think it might be the second or third song that I wrote, and it was to celebrate the first day when the snow had melted enough that I could sit outside and enjoy the beginning of spring. 

If I Were A Bird

If I were a bird, I would soar through the sky on my wings
and I'd sing
of the freedom of flight.

Since I'm not a bird, I am here on the ground and I run
in the sun
and still sing with delight.

This beautiful day makes me want to rejoice.
I may not have wings but I do have a voice.

If I were a bird I would live way up high in the trees
and I'd see
so much more than I can.

Since I'm not a bird I can see just so far what is there
where I stare
in this glorious land.

I thank the Creator for everything good.
I'd stay in this day all my life if I could.

If I were a bird I would fly and I'd never come down
to the ground
ever again.


----------



## de l'eau salée (Nov 10, 2008)

snail said:


> Here is a song from before I had my backpacker guitar. I was borrowing a friend's guitar. I think it might be the second or third song that I wrote, and it was to celebrate the first day when the snow had melted enough that I could sit outside and enjoy the beginning of spring.
> 
> If I Were A Bird
> 
> ...


I really like this one a lot  I think it's my favorite one of the ones you've posted


----------



## addle1618 (Oct 31, 2008)

omg you have such a beautiful voice, I love your music. you are soo talented 
Wow, I really love all your music. It makes me happy to hear your music, you should make a cd, I would buy it instantly this is sooo good


----------

